# Eclipse - automatic build number



## Krabat (18. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche bereits verzweifelt, wurde aber leider noch nicht fündig. 
Gibt es bei Eclipse eine vordefinierte Variable, die die Nummer des builds enthält?
Das wäre schon praktisch, wenn die automatisch pro build hochgezählt würde.

Weiß da jemand mehr?
[edit: Rechtschreibung]


----------



## timomeinen (19. Jun 2005)

Ant kann so etwas für dich tun:

http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=481664


----------



## Krabat (19. Jun 2005)

danke für den Link. Einer hat es mit recht großem Aufwand in Java gelöst, ein anderer meinte, es würde auch einfacher gehen, leider habe ich dessen Vorgehensweise nicht ganz verstanden. Hier sein quote:



> That was a lot of effort to do something that you could have done much easier.... you could have written the Java class with @VERSION@ tags and used the <replace> or <copy> task to create a build-time source module that gets compiled instead of the templated one.



Wenn ich *@VERSION* direkt in meinen Source-code schreibe wirds nicht erkannt. Wie genau muß ich da vorgehen?


----------



## timomeinen (20. Jun 2005)

Ich denke er meint, dass du jetzt das @VERSION in deinem Source durch den ANT-Befehl <replace> überschreiben lässt.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (20. Jun 2005)

Vielleicht ist ja auch noch http://jreleaseinfo.sourceforge.net/ für dich interessant.


----------

